# Cornerstone goes open source (real windowed multitasking)



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone know how to get it working on our touchpads? 

http://www.onskreen.com/cornerstone/


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

1. Open the github, head over to downloads and get the zip.
2. boot into CWM
3. make a nandroid backup
4. flash the zip file
5. Hope it works.... if not,
6. Restore from nandroid backup


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

muz said:


> 1. Open the github, head over to downloads and get the zip.
> 2. boot into CWM
> 3. make a nandroid backup
> 4. flash the zip file
> ...


except im reasonably sure the downloads there are for the source, not the binaries

**ignore me, i hadnt downloaded it yet. im gonna give it a shot







**

actually, im not going to flash it, while i was making my nandroid backup i was poking around their site and found this

http://groups.google.com/group/cornerstone-dev/browse_thread/thread/2f1c4978bb3e6d8a which says its a rom they made for demo purposes and all


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

yeh i tried flashing the zip.

i get:

assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == "wingray" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "wingray" || getprop("ro.product.device") == "stingray" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "stingray"
Error in /sdcard/download/onskreen_cornerstone_v0.85_wingray.zip
(Status 7)


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

Based on the error, from my assumption simply changing the build.prop fields mentioned to the required device and product name of wingray or stingray would bypass this message?? -----> WRONG!!!!

I no dev so theres bound to be other issues.

It has however been built into the EOS Rom for Xoom already:
http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=22362167


----------



## Mossy (Oct 29, 2011)

muz said:


> yeh i tried flashing the zip.
> 
> i get:
> 
> ...


My experience was exactly the same running CN0.0.4
No idea what build prop edits are necessary, so, back to good old ICS


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks really good. I think this is the first time I can honestly say I wish I had a Xoom.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Motoki said:


> That looks really good. I think this is the first time I can honestly say I wish I had a Xoom.


I believe that will be built into CM9 soon or later. You will love your TP more than ever =]


----------



## JustinTime (Dec 15, 2011)

mooja said:


> actually, im not going to flash it, while i was making my nandroid backup i was poking around their site and found this
> 
> http://groups.google...f1c4978bb3e6d8a which says its a rom they made for demo purposes and all


acctually they say that they did make a ROM


> also an official ROM that we have built that they can use for reference


I went to the github link that they have but couldn't find the ROM.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

JustinTime said:


> acctually they say that they did make a ROM
> 
> I went to the github link that they have but couldn't find the ROM.


https://github.com/Onskreen/cornerstone/downloads


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

The ROM/.zip is for Wingray/Stingray, which is the Wifi and 3G Moto Xooms respectively.


----------



## AndroidON (Jan 29, 2012)

This one looks really cool......But maybe it is useful more to wide resolution tablets 

It would be good if Cyanogenmod have this feature by default.


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

Does it work on cm9?


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> Does it work on cm9?


please read through this one page thread......


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

I noticed dalingrin mentioned this in his interview on the home page.
Perhaps a subtle hint that it might be included in future updates??


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

It would be nice for AOKP also. Either way good for everyone.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

muz said:


> I noticed dalingrin mentioned this in his interview on the home page.
> Perhaps a subtle hint that it might be included in future updates??


Which interview? Link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> Which interview? Link?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


check the front page of rootzwiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

A tiling window manager would seem like a better way to go versus forcing everything to be somewhere in the same space (the foreground).


----------



## muz (Oct 16, 2011)

you mean like webos cards perhaps??


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Steve Kondik (Creator of CM) said that he is all for having it in CM ROMs and that he thinks with a little refinement it will be awesome. Hes running it on his Galaxy Tab 10.1 right now and says he enjoys it. Here is a link to his post:
https://plus.google.com/100275307499530023476/posts/ViCME1bb8F6


----------



## Icefeet (Oct 3, 2011)

Just for the information, i just compiled and tested a rom with the cornerstone patches on the hp-touchpad, it looks nice but some things do seem broken(like columns and rows on homescreen) it's probably just a matter of adjusting some things so thats what i'm going to do in the next couple of days if i have the time.


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

roman release an aokp rom onskreen edition

Envoyé depuis mon aokp_tenderloin avec Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

muz said:


> you mean like webos cards perhaps??


I meant more like what you think of when you use a PC (normal windows) with optional switching when you hold the windows key + tab or the apple key + tab


----------



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

Suppose its possible to install this into an existing rom? Such as an apk package file? Or does it need to be coded into the rom somehow?


----------

